# Love if FreeBSD, light up your poet beastie.



## eax.qbyte (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't feel shy, no matter short or long, write a poem about FreeBSD or anything around it.



_FreeBSD is light, FreeBSD is fast, FreeBSD has might, FreeBSD compact._
Few minutes of my time, installed the base system.
Just enter the port system, all you want sleeping there.
My box is top stable, Compile I with patience them.
Don't have to stay in shell, X will brighten this gem.
Flux, Gnome, KDE, or basic TWM.
Want an amazing view, CD in X11-theme.
Needed some more disk space? ZFS partition scheme.
Bhyve is BSD based, In case you need a VM.
Need a copy of that source? Totally feel freedom.
Afraid any mean people? Sorry, We lack that item.
C'mon pick up your pencil, write strings like poem.
...


----------



## stratact (Nov 11, 2019)

This may not be a formal poem, but I do like to rhyme.

_Install BSD.
It is the place to be.
By enjoying the stay.
You don't need to fray.
While there is much to learn.
One will have a lot to earn.
By keeping an open mind.
It will keep you aligned.
With a community so strong.
Nothing can go wrong.
Contribute what you can.
It will give much broader span.
Remember to have fun.
It's the way to get things done._


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 11, 2019)

There once was a Daemon named Beastie
Who thought Linux penguins quite tasty
He cooked some like roast pork
On the end of his fork
And baked others in pies like meat pastry


----------



## stratact (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry I can't help myself, this is actually fun.

_The Power to Serve.
It is the sounding verve.
FreeBSD's forever presence.
Has given it a lot of essence.
With its transmorphic abilities.
Gives it a lot of possibilities.
Make it do what you want.
Is the path you would jaunt.
There is more that meets the eye.
And yet this OS is not what you buy.
It's definitely free.
That's the best kind of spree._


----------

